# No way to face the winter.



## Sheepshape (Dec 4, 2019)

So, Baldie is a more than 'averagely' bald Naked Neck who has decided to moult in December. A few nights back the temperature was well below freezing. This is what she looks like. She is indoors until such time she has a bit more than her 'Mohican' of pin feathers.










Not a pretty sight!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 4, 2019)

She looks happy to be inside, poor thing.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2019)

@Kassaundra on BYC had a naked neck named Rudy that was naked all over and went on to produce more "naked" naked necks. I tried to find his thread, but found him styling some of the stylish outfits she sewed for him. 









						BREEDING FOR PRODUCTION...EGGS AND OR MEAT.
					

All my chickens have numbers, not names. But that is the best reason I've ever heard to name chickens.  Awe thanks, but they get numbers too. I developed the ZipChick numbering system. This year I am up to number 180.




					www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2019)

Naked Neck/Turken Thread
					

That sounds good...maybe I'll try raising a batch....what is their usual dressed weight?




					www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 4, 2019)

Ready-plucked is what poor Baldie is. Personally I find the totally naked birds a bit gross to look at....and they cannot stand any degree of cold, get sunburn in the summer and hens always have to have saddles as the roosters lacerate their backs and peck holes in their heads when they tread them.
Baldie was wearing a chicken jumper up until couple of hours before the pics. I took it off so she could preen the cases off her newly emerged feathers. 
With regard to the question that someone was asking on BYC with regards to their weight....they vary a bit, but some of mine have weighed as much as 9lbs before eviscerating.


----------

